# Loss of Telnet after 6.4a manual upgrade



## TivoTyro (Nov 9, 2005)

I have a zippered Philips DSR704 Series 2 DTivo. It had 6.2a on and was humming along swimingly. I used this tivo as my guinea pig for upgrading to 6.4a because it is simply a dumping ground for shows that I don't want to watch till I get around to it.

I was a good boy and waited for a few months after it came out so that if there were any critical problems, I could avoid them. I even waited for the super patch to come out

I followed the instructions found at:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6687969#post6687969

The output of getslice was


```
You currently have  117 MB of available space on your var partition,
which is enough free space to unpack slices, proceeding...
Downloading files to your TiVo. This will take a several minutes...
Connecting to www.dvrupgrade.com[68.178.174.174]:80
slices.tgz           100% |***************************************************************************************************| 17232 KB    00:00 ETA

Download successful!

Unpacking archive...

dbload
GZcore-127004584-2.slice.gz
GZhpk-Series2-127004588-2.slice.gz
GZkernel-Series2-127004586-2.slice.gz
swsystem-127005739-2.slice.gz
utils-127004582-2.slice.gz
Uncompressing /var/packages/GZcore-127004584-2.slice.gz...

Uncompressing /var/packages/GZhpk-Series2-127004588-2.slice.gz...

Uncompressing /var/packages/GZkernel-Series2-127004586-2.slice.gz...

Uncompressing /var/packages/swsystem-127005739-2.slice.gz...

Uncompressing /var/packages/utils-127004582-2.slice.gz...

Now lets see if there are slices loaded...

Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

    Name                      Type        FsId      Date  Time   Size    
    ----                      ----        ----      ----  ----   ----    
    6.2-01-2-101              tyDb     1918547  10/05/05 08:06    696    
    6.2-01-2-121              tyDb     1918548  10/05/05 08:06    696    
    6.2-01-2-151              tyDb     1918549  10/05/05 08:06    696    
    6.2-01-2-301              tyDb     1164254  06/13/05 07:35    724    
    6.2-01-2-321              tyDb     1918550  10/05/05 08:06    696    
    6.2-01-2-351              tyDb     1918551  10/05/05 08:06    696    
    6.2-01-2-381              tyDb     1918552  10/05/05 08:06    696    
    6.2-01-2-3F1              tyDb     1918553  10/05/05 08:06    696    
    6.4a-01-2-101             tyDb     2249811  09/26/08 14:31    780    
    ACTIVE                    tyDb     1164254  06/13/05 07:35    724    


Presumably, your 6.4a slices are now listed above and if that
is the case, you can go ahead and run The Slicer by typing this
in the directory that contains the program:

  ./slicer 6.4a-01-2-101

Bye!
```
I didn't have "The Splicer" so I used the command


```
installSw.itcl 6.4a-01-2-101
```
Here is the output of that command


```
TivoServer-TiVo# installSw.itcl 6.4a-01-2-101
09/26:14:58:19: /tvbin/installSw.itcl:  Installing "6.4a-01-2-101".
Installing module utils
09/26:14:58:19: /tvbin/installSw.itcl:  Executing updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages 6.4a-01-2-101
Path prefix is /var/utils/
Sha1hash passed for updatekernel
Sha1hash passed for checkkernel.tcl
Sha1hash passed for messagelib.tcl
Sha1hash passed for buildskeleton
Sha1hash passed for SwInstall.tcl
Sha1hash passed for builddev

Searching /etc/fstab for current root

Old root is on /dev/hda4, new one goes on /dev/hda7

Creating new filesystem on /dev/hda7

Mounting new root filesystem on /install

Installing module core
Installing module hpk-Series2
Installing module kernel-Series2
Building basic filesystem skeleton on /install


Checking /install/etc/fstab

   newroot is 7, copying fstab from fstab.alternate
Creating symlinks for /install/etc files
Dismounting /install and checking its integrity


Initializing First Activation Date


Modifying bootparams to point to /dev/hda7

Creating upgrade messages
upgrade_721_mb.msg does not apply to 301
upgrade_721_ptcm.msg does not apply to 301
Flipping root, setting boot parameters to 'root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false'

OK, reboot the system to use the new root filesystem

09/26:15:01:16: /tvbin/installSw.itcl:  Attempting reboot...
```
After the tivo rebooted, I can ping the tivo, but I cannot telnet into it.

Can Gunny or someone provide insight into this, or did I just shoot my guinea pig in the head by being too cheap to pay $20 for "The Splicer"


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

You will have to pull the drive and re hack. The Install Sw procedure you used didn't install any hacks. It just created the new 6.4 software partition and installed it unhacked.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes, you needed "the slicer", or better instructions on how to do it without the slicer. All is not lost however, you're just back to a stock tivo. Pull the drive and run the Zipper on it again, and that should restore your connection.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

hey russ


----------



## TivoTyro (Nov 9, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> You will have to pull the drive and re hack. The Install Sw procedure you used didn't install any hacks. It just created the new 6.4 software partition and installed it unhacked.


That makes sense. Its been a long time, but I think I still no how to do that  I have not zippered anything since Nov 2005

Can you advise what will happen with the shows that currently on the tivo (unencrypted)?

I assume I will have to use *superpatch-6.4a.tcl by CrashHD* as opposed to the superpatch I would have always used before.

Are there any words of caution you would offer as I embark on my adventure?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

nothing will happen to your unencrypted shows. As for the superpatch question I really don't know that's Russ' department.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I did the same thing with wget for the slices, but i used slicer and all is good. On one of my other Tivos i ran hitchhiker file for the season pass issue, then did wget for the slices, ran slicer and that machine is just acting weird as hell. So that one is going to get a nice new install of 6.2a with zipper and then sliced!!!


----------



## TivoTyro (Nov 9, 2005)

rbautch said:


> Yes, you needed "the slicer", or better instructions on how to do it without the slicer. All is not lost however, you're just back to a stock tivo. Pull the drive and run the Zipper on it again, and that should restore your connection.


OK, Stock Tivo I know how to deal with. I took my handy dandy ZIPPER (thank you very much Gunny) disk and went through the instructions to "hack" my tivo. I know have a fully functional 6.4a tivo with all the bells and whistles including TWP and telnet and all that good stuff....

 EXCEPT 

MRV is acting flaky. I can see some -not all - of the other tivos on my network, but when I select them, I get a listing of the shows on this Tivo rather than the remote tivos.

Coincidently, the working 6.2a tivos can now no longer see the 6.4a tivos at all?!?!?!?

I thought maybe this was a side effect of the "version" and that another tivo needed to be on 6.4a so I went through the same madness on another Tivo and low and behold the exact same behavior.....

Any words of wisdom???? Encouragement? Suggestions?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You're seeing normal behaviour for a 6.4a tivo. MRV was removed in 6.3x.


----------



## TivoTyro (Nov 9, 2005)

Da Goon said:


> You're seeing normal behaviour for a 6.4a tivo. MRV was removed in 6.3x.


OK, can anyone else confirm this is the case? I thought the issues with MRV had been addressed. If not, is it possible to revert back to 6.2a? Or best to just remage the drive?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Peruse the 6.3x and 6.4x threads for numerous users complaining that MRV is gone. The necessary code has been almost completely removed from tivoapp. The best public alternative is to use MovieLoader, which is a Java app that initiates ftp transfers between tivo's/pc's using HME and mfs_ftp. MovieLoader does not handle any transcoding, only direct insertions. Transcoding to a tivo compatible format (ty,ty+,tmf) is required if uploading from a pc.

It is possible to revert back to a previous software version, AlphaWolf detailed some of this some years back on dd. Additional hacking of the install scripts such as installSw.itcl is required. The easy way is to reimage.


----------

